# Buggs Life



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

A place to put some stuff I'm working on...past & present. Comments welcome.  Enjoy!

This is a one week build with the local boys. It was fun to build this. Not much done but I wanted to do my version of a rescue truck. Flat black with a couple dull coats. Satin black interior, fuzzy fur for carpet and tinted the windows. I scratch built a quick brush guard. I will post how to pics later.











This is a 67 Impala that I was about to trash but decided to throw some paint and a little BMF on. Not perfect considering I did it one Saturday digging around in some model parts. Patched the hole in the hood for the scoop, painted it and added a little can clear. Nothing fancy...


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin great man!!!!! Great builds in here so far man. I cant wait to see more.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice work


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

hes alive :biggrin: 



looks good bro, keep um comein, i know you have a shit load more builds :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

MAN THATS IT!!!!!!! WHERES THE REST!!!

LOL :biggrin: 

Glad to see you finally comin out and showin some of your builds!!!!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

clean builds brp


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

I joined an airbrush forum and participated in an exchange of work from another artist. She lives in Mississippi I believe and does automotive murals. She sent me a really cool shirt that she did! She's a really good artist. I could have done her a cool shirt too but most of us artists don't even wear our own work. So I decided to do her a model. Here's a '41 Willys Gasser that I dropped and painted blue and blacked out the windows. Shot this one with Tamiya Blue & a little can clear too. Since she does automotive murals, I hand painted an Iron Maiden character on the trunk of this one for her.


Patched the hole in the hood where the blower would have gone.










Sealed everything off before paint.





































After it was all said and done, I cleared it and gazed at it for awhile! Showed it to my boys at the model car club meeting and finally shipped it out of here. Hope she likes it. (if not, I want it back!)


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice work bro!


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

This one is an oldie but a goodie! I built this one in about a week too but years ago.


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

nice mural and bad ass builds :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

I visited Pegasus Hobbies in Mont Clair years ago. Upon meeting Lil Joe and the guys I always liked a VW Bus that was in the display case amongst the other nice models. I bought one and have had it for quite some time. Up until now...  This was to be one of my "one week" builds with these crazy guys but I left it on the table and just focused on the others. I wasn't too happy with my tape job but the excitement to see it in a multi color fashion was worth rippin it off! lol



















Just shot the clear this past weekend. I'll get the additional accessories on it and post the complete.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

Very nice ....like that bus a lot


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

they all look good


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

VERY NICE BUILDS BIG DOG. LIKE THAT BUS ALOT.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

nice rides all of them


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Sweet work man. I've seen you lurkin around forever but never saw your work. Very well worth the wait! Nice job.

On your first post up there, what wheels/tires are those?


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments and props guys. I really do appreciate it from all of you! I admit, I'm a bit of a closet builder  and for years just shared in progress projects with my homeboy Dee. But since that pesky little guy moved here from Jersey, :biggrin: DOC, I have been summoned to post past, present & collections of models given to me over the years thru the mag I started. Our little group has grown here at the local model car club and that keeps us all busy with custom projects as well as these one month and one week builds. These days...I get more of a chance to work on a few from time to time and just like Lil Wayne sez , "I'm just a polka dot trynta find my spot!." :biggrin: I like to build and enjoy sharing information. So thanks! More to come...


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 24 2009, 03:21 PM~14285262
> *Sweet work man. I've seen you lurkin around forever but never saw your work. Very well worth the wait! Nice job.
> 
> On your first post up there, what wheels/tires are those?
> *


Thanks for the comps on the work. Funny you should ask about those wheels and tires on the Expedition. Everyone that has seen that model has asked me the same question! :roflmao: To tell you the honest truth, I don't know WHERE I got them. I think that a vendor gave me some back in the day? I wanted some nice 4x4ish looking wheels and tires for that build and started looking for something in my parts boxes and came up with those. I was just lucky to find FOUR and they all match.  I'm sure someone on here will recognize them and post information where we can get more! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

the wheels look like the ones that come with the amt 84 gmc kit...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Sweet work man!!! Love it.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Jun 24 2009, 05:08 PM~14285782
> *Thanks for all the comments and props guys. I really do appreciate it from all of you! I admit, I'm a bit of a closet builder   and for years just shared in progress projects with my homeboy Dee.  But since that pesky little guy moved here from Jersey,  :biggrin: DOC, I have been summoned to post past, present & collections of models given to me over the years thru the mag I started. Our little group has grown here at the local model car club and that keeps us all busy with custom projects as well as these one month and one week builds. These days...I get more of a chance to work on a few from time to time and just like Lil Wayne sez , "I'm just a polka dot trynta find my spot!."  :biggrin: I like to build and enjoy sharing information. So thanks! More to come...
> *


Maaan I aint little....Im petite :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 24 2009, 04:57 PM~14286235
> *Maaan I aint little....Im petite :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Heeeeyyy OOooohh!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 24 2009, 04:45 PM~14286101
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YES! Now I remember...that IS the kit that I may have gotten them from! :roflmao: I started that truck in a build off awhile back as a custom and stashed the wheels away for later! That's it! Thanks CNDYBLU66SS!!!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 24 2009, 04:43 PM~14286094
> *the wheels look like the ones that come with the amt 84 gmc kit...
> *


I got that kit here too. The tires is what im intrested in. I just noticed the wheels are the same. 

I still need to find 2 more of them kits. Junk or new it dont matter!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

you got some serious talent !!!


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Here's how I did the brush guard in the front of the Expedition for those that may be interested. 
I downloaded a pic of one for reference, hit it with a little flat black and the rest is pretty self explanatory.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:thumbsup: Lovin all those builds bro!! Thanks for sharing with us and for the how to on the brush guard.


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

And here are the remaining pics:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

good to see that your bringing out pics of your model stash


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Jun 24 2009, 10:14 PM~14289681
> *good to see that your bringing out pics of your model stash
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## pilgrim (Mar 17, 2009)

wow those are some really cool builds!!! i wanna be like you when i grow up!!! lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pilgrim (Mar 17, 2009)

you should pop a shot of all those in progress builds on the table in you r lab, and blow these ppl's MINDS!


----------



## pilgrim (Mar 17, 2009)

you probably thought i was playin, but im going to build that damn hopper !!!! im going all the way back to 1999 BABY!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pilgrim_@Jun 25 2009, 11:14 PM~14301348
> *you should pop a shot of all those in progress builds on the table in you r lab, and blow these ppl's MINDS!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pilgrim_@Jun 25 2009, 10:15 PM~14301378
> *you probably thought i was playin, but im going to build that damn hopper !!!! im going all the way back to 1999 BABY!!!!
> *



Found these last night...memories man! I really miss this hopper! I gave it away not knowing the real sentimental value I had in it til we started talkin about it yesterday working on the Impala. I think I'm going to tryn track it down! :roflmao: 

Basic hopper built back in the day. Nothing fancy...Pearl White paint job (before Black Gold lol), Old Skool spokes with the faucet rings as tires! Can't be that baby!!! I used one Mabuchi motor centered in the floor board balanced with a couple fishing weights in the back and some pop rivets for cylinders. That's what made it hang a little in the air when you hit the switch! :tears: Man...I miss this model! Go for it Dee! It'll be a blast from the past if you hook one up! :biggrin:


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

:0 :0 Goodstuff Buggs!! That Impala is siick!! You need to bring that van of yours out of hiding. I want to build a hopper now...


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Jun 27 2009, 09:30 AM~14313980
> *:0  :0  Goodstuff Buggs!! That Impala is siick!! You need to bring that van of yours out of hiding. I want to build a hopper now...
> *



Thanks for the props Moze! Yeah...I'm anxious to see what Dee comes up with before the next meeting. The one that inspired me the most was built by the late Mando Jr back in the day with his Dad I believe in LRB! I loved that '65! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

more pics please..... :biggrin:


----------



## pilgrim (Mar 17, 2009)

i just saw that impala, i thought it was the new one you were buildin, i was likem DAMN THIS FOOL MADE A PERFECT REPLICA!!! I remember that hopper. it was cool and simple. sometimes the easiest way is really the best. your new one is all high tech, but i still live the suspension on that new 64 you got going!!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Damn, how did I miss this? Good shit. Ever finish your build up of that chevelle from the mag?


----------



## pilgrim (Mar 17, 2009)

> Heeeeyyy OOooohh!!! biggrin.gif
> 
> 
> YOOOOOOOOH I soaked up TEXAS like a sPonge!!!! :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Here's a quick painting of Chucky that I airbrushed on the trunk of a Caddy for my homie Lil Joe. I don't really care for one shot but used it for years. I used Auto Air water based enamels on this as well as the other one posted.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Really nice Buggs. That shit is scary...lol hno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

:0 :0 

nice....


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

This is my hopper that Dee and I had going on from last month. It was supposed to be a qwik FUN build with one motor but somehow after Dee and I started talking about servos and lifting the back, I decided to give it a whirl on mine. Haven't built anything like this in yeeeeaaaaaars so it was fun. 

I used an HS60 servo (modified) to lift the back with pop rivets for powerballs running to the trailing arms. I extended the trailing arms and scratch built the system for the rear end to lift and lower and added a pivotal drive shaft when lifted. For the hops, I used a Mabuchi motor (#260) with #30lb fishing line double wrapped and secured with a metal collar. Once it hops, there are a few 1oz fishing weights that balance it out to look like a real hopper hangin in the air before it drops back down.

The paint is HOK silver base with kandy brandywine. Like I said, being the first time shooting patterns, I wasn't satisfied with my first experience so I had to strip and resand. :angry: But alls well that ends well. It eventually came out okay. I designed the patterns on my computer and cut them from the printout.


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

daaaaaaaaammmmm!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
gotta see in person, i though you were just a plastic collector.
<--- proven wrong...


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Aug 1 2009, 08:29 PM~14648939
> *daaaaaaaaammmmm!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> gotta see in person, i though you were just a plastic collector.
> <--- proven wrong...
> *



huh? Whatchoo tlkn bout Willis? :roflmao:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

nice nice work, i'm just gunna give you all my kits, :biggrin: thats it, game over.. :biggrin:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

_Here's the hopper in action before the paint and patterns and all_ See below post by CNDYBLU66SS. . .lol.

Ahem...thanx CNDYBLU66SS! That's what I wanted to post but uhhh, didn't know how. :biggrin: 

Building hoppers and dancers were always some what of a pain, for ME anyways, because everything would LOOK good but sometimes wouldn't always work good. :uh: So I was just happy everything WORKED with the servo lifting and lowering the back and the mabuchi motor doin its job to hop the front! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Aug 1 2009, 07:28 PM~14648932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YES! That's tight Buggs!! I love working with servos, so much easier than lifting the rear using lines. I like the paintjob, color looks deep.


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 2 2009, 12:46 AM~14650369
> *YES! That's tight Buggs!! I love working with servos, so much easier than lifting the rear using lines. I like the paintjob, color looks deep.
> *


Thx J! I barely scratch the surface working with servos! Ha! YOU are the Servo Master! I'm just a Danielsahn! :biggrin: But I try. It just so happened that everything worked well on this one. Thx for the props on the paint as well. First time doing patterns so I'm ready to try my hand at a few more! Thx for the help Dee and Doc and all the pattern masters that have posted on here! Learned alot...


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

64 looks great and chucky art is awsome but gave me the creeps


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Aug 1 2009, 02:46 PM~14646948
> *Here's a quick painting of Chucky that I airbrushed on the trunk of a Caddy for my homie Lil Joe. I don't really care for one shot but used it for years. I used Auto Air water based enamels on this as well as the other one posted.
> 
> 
> ...


nice job on chuckie :thumbsup: 
that looks cool as hell man !!!!


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 2 2009, 12:38 PM~14652216
> *nice job on chuckie  :thumbsup:
> that looks cool as hell man !!!!
> *


Thx for the props on the chuckie homies!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

nice build buggs,looking very cool, love the paint !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

[/quote]
nice job !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 2 2009, 01:09 PM~14652353
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*THX Badseed!* I can only DREAM of doing the ones you do but I'm tryin! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah Buggs, them paint jobs are slick as hell, but that Chucky sh!t is sweet as phawk! Makes me want to watch the movie again....


Nice work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

damn homie , you really got some tight shit going on , clean work :thumbsup: ....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Lookin good man! Can't wait to see it in person. Looks like you are gettin right back in the groove. 

Looks like I know where to go if I need a mural done. 

Glad to see you postin you work homie!


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 2 2009, 07:36 PM~14654560
> *Lookin good man!  Can't wait to see it in person. Looks like you are gettin right back in the groove.
> 
> Looks like I know where to go if I need a mural done.
> ...


Thx for the props homies! I'm ready when you are for any murals Doc! :biggrin: 

Here's a kit that I found while cleaning the shop today after the hopper build. I remembered my homeboy Dee likes rats and how he got me into them! After looking at some in a few magazines and online, I noticed how cool they look all beat up and just buried in the ground. Sooo...one thing led to another but I had awready started this one in plastic. I decided to redo the body in aluminum. This way I can not only reconstruct it but beat it to hell once I get some primer on it and the dents look like dents. I knew I couldn't do that with the plastic other than melting it. Besides, I know Dees character and if we found one like this all beat up...we would just primer it anyway and cruise it.  Should be a qwik little one week build, nothing fancy.


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

DUDE! thats sick! :0


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 3 2009, 01:04 AM~14656447
> *DUDE! thats sick! :0
> *


x2...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

That's nuts!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## Shortyaj (Jul 17, 2008)

You guys need to see some of Buggs builds in person , man i need to step it up in the model world this man knows his s#!% 
Keep up the good work and hope to see you soon again homie this time with out my son Ha Ha thanks again


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 3 2009, 06:53 AM~14657929
> *That's nuts!
> *


It is!! that's like building a real custom car! You got an English wheel? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 7 2009, 03:42 AM~14700834
> *It is!! that's like building a real custom car! You got an English wheel? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thx for the props guys! LOL...no J, I don't have an English wheel but a miniature one would be nice for this project! :biggrin: Here's a few more pics and updates:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Aug 9 2009, 05:30 AM~14715606
> *Thx for the props guys! LOL...no J, I don't have an English wheel but a miniature one would be nice for this project!  :biggrin: Here's a few more pics and updates:
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good. You have some great looking builds and ideas. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Here, I used a piece of aluminum stock for my lathe, to arch the floor pan for the rear end to sit under.


















Cleaned up the toenail bends on the lower body on the anvil with a small hammer.









Managed to start scoring in some kinda door lines with a metal file. They're a little off but that's okay on this project because I'm kinda goin for the "salvaged, it might have been wrecked, izawugud, let's just cruise it look!" 









Here, I'm wrapping the aluminum to build the top portion that will eventually have some kinda windows in it. And NO...this bad boy will not sit that high like a top hat...'s going to be chopped for a serious suicide roof! Almost to where you can't even see out of it! :biggrin: 









more to come...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

:0 sick....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Do you have a 1/24 welder and grinder hiding back there too lololol


GREAT WORK HOMIE!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 9 2009, 07:32 AM~14715997
> *Do you have a 1/24 welder and grinder hiding back there too  lololol
> GREAT WORK HOMIE!
> *


I was just thinking about that...welding that is...Regular tinplate sheet is easier to work with because you can solder it using a torch. How you gonna weld the parts Buggs?


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 9 2009, 09:07 AM~14716127
> *I was just thinking about that...welding that is...Regular tinplate sheet is easier to work with because you can solder it using a torch. How you gonna weld the parts Buggs?
> *


Yeah, I think that has been my biggest dilemma on this project. Even tho I want it to look a little worn out and beaten like rats do...its tough trying to get this aluminum to hold with soldering. :uh: 
I was going to resort to the mini torch method and see if that works. For now, good ole JB Weld is holding the mock together. Just takes awhile to dry. I figured if I primed over that tho...maybe it will hold for the final piece? We'll see...if not...this baby gets the torch and some more grindin!!!  Here's a little more progress from last night.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Aug 9 2009, 08:33 PM~14720619
> *Yeah, I think that has been my biggest dilemma on this project.  Even tho I want it to look a little worn out and beaten like rats do...its tough trying to get this aluminum to hold with soldering.  :uh:
> I was going to resort to the mini torch method and see if that works.  For now, good ole JB Weld is holding the mock together.  Just takes awhile to dry.  I figured if I primed over that tho...maybe it will hold for the final piece?  We'll see...if not...this baby gets the torch and some more grindin!!!    Here's a little more progress from last night.
> 
> ...


Looks sick!! It's almost a tank with the supersmall front window.
Can you use Kicker with JB weld? I love that Kicker stuff it works excellent. I also have this superglue made by Maxbon that has a black color, not sure if they have other colors as well, the benifit is that you can actually see how much and where you apply the glue. Also nice when you gonna sand your parts.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 15 2009, 06:17 PM~15091045
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ahem...whas with all the grinnin' up in here! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Aug 9 2009, 10:33 PM~14720619
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats alot of talent!!! great work!!!


----------

